# Bean funnel



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Sometime in the last week or so I've seen a picture or video on here of a very neat little stainless steel tray/funnel for loading beans into a grinder, e.g. an HG1 when single dosing. Now cannot find it to save my life. Can anybody help?

Apologies for double thread but on reflection the title of the last wasn't likely to get an answer.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Here you go

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3x-70ml-2-5oz-Stainless-steel-Travel-Cups-Wine-Cup-Picnic-Camping-Hiking-/171056000497


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks TSC but that's not the one. The one I'm thinking of one resembles a miniature bedpan.







It's used to add beans to one shot grinders such as the HG1, Pharos etc.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The measuring tumbler supplied with my HG One was similar to the one above.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm sure it was and very lovely they are too, but that isn't what I'm looking for. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Did you reply to the thread? Do you remember anyone that posted in the thread?

If so you can click their name and then search through their recent posts, if it was in the last couple of weeks it shouldn't take too long... Unless it was Jeebsy, then you might be searching for a while.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Not exactly a little funnel and I don't think it would be much use with an HG One, but was it something like this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kilner-Stainless-Steel-Easy-Fill-Wide-Neck-Jam-Funnel-for-Preserve-Jars-/351109018487?pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item51bfba7377


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Not quite a funnel but I got a nice scoop from Cream Supplies that fits neatly into the throat of my grinder and one and a bit scoops fills up to the underside of the hopper gate which does me for a few coffees. Only £2 or so - it's meant for ice for drinks but does the job and is metal so should be fairly sturdy.

This is the one if anyone fancies it:

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/beaumont-ice/coffee-scoop-5oz-/prod_5848.html?category=3350


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Are you sure its not a camera lens hood like one of these?









I know its not what you're looking for but as the stainless tumbler was shown above I thought I'd show the stainless tumbler I got for dosing INTO - easily available from Tesco - £2

http://www.tesco.com/direct/tesco-brushed-stainless-steel-tumbler/287-5087.prd?pageLevel=sku&skuId=287-5087


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks all but it's none of those. It resembles a small bedpan except the sides are only rolled over at the sharp end to prevent the beans escaping.









Dylan, unfortunately I didn't post and I'm now not even 100% sure I saw it on here. The search continues...

Bigpickle, funnily enough I was looking at just that tumbler in Tesco's yesterday and thinking there must be a coffee use for it!


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

LOL - I got 2 of them for grinding into. Work well with the Mignon as the extra height seems to reduce the clumping. Works nicely and looks better than most.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

This looks bed pan-ish.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Rattleware-Bean-Scale-Coffee-Scoop-Black-/351205318058

Ian


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Eyedee - closer but no cigar. It's much flatter than that one and has the sides rolled over where it comes to a point.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> This looks bed pan-ish.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Rattleware-Bean-Scale-Coffee-Scoop-Black-/351205318058
> 
> Ian


 That seems incredibly expensive for it what it does. I use the small measuring jug that came with our steam iron. Sits flat on the scales and has a spout for guiding the beans into the tube I have in the mignon when I'm just grinding for one and also for guiding the ground coffee into the basket. (I don't grind straight into a basked but into a yoghurt pot and then tip that into the measuring jug. Aesthetically - won't win any prizes but it does the job and generally deals with clumping.)


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I still haven't managed to find the original picture but after doing a LOT of research I think it may be a modified gravy boat.

I think I'll try one and see how I get on. With a bit of luck I should be able to find one in a chazzer and if that works I'll look for a decent one.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Maybe you could help us by finding a pic of the item you feel it looks like..... to put us on the right track... Meanwhile....

http://newlifenewpurpose.wordpress.com/2013/04/17/up-cycled-funnel-scoop/

A diy solution


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

OK here goes. The first link is to a stainless steel one approximately the shape I had in mind. The second is a china one which shows the rolled over sides at the front.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-f_WOr_KTbA8/TiNOIbJkODI/AAAAAAAAALs/KhfqMD3sx1Y/s1600/SAM_0251.JPG

Please ignore the handle and saucer.

http://www.legendcookshop.co.uk/images/thumbnails/2/500/500/white-gravy-boat.jpg


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I thought I knew the pic you had seen until I found it:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10791-What-did-the-Postie-bring-you-today&p=241737#post241737


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Sadly no!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I do not read every thread but I have not seen anything like that here.

As a parting shot, let me proffer this:

http://www.cooklands.com/stainless-steel-gravy--fat-separator-and-sauce-boat-4681-p.asp


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Grumpy, I did think about posting that image but it has a base and the cover goes all the way across. The one I'm thinking of just has the rolled over sides and no base. Many thanks for all the efforts though!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Google: Coffeescoop


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

@3aan Thanks! Still no cigar but I quite like that one.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

How about a Cupping spoon?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Found a sauce boat on ebay like the one I linked to and bought it. I'll report back when I get it. Fingers crossed it works!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

That's a relief - well done and I look forward to the next episode.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It arrived today and works a treat!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brilliant - you just need to add it to your footer now. It's also one of those multipurpose tools that will last a life time - undoubtedly it it will come in useful for your Christmas dinner.


----------

